# ارجو المساعدة في جهاز ph meter



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في تقديم المعلومات الوافية عن جهاز ph meter ولكم جزيل الشكر....:84:


----------



## bmeadil (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. ما ذا تريد ان تعرف عن pH meter .. على العموم هو عبارة عن جهاز لقياس حمضية وغلوية المحاليل حيث يعتمد على مبدا حساب ايونات الهيدروجين فى المحاليل وال pH تعنى لوغريثم ايون الهيدروجين . يتكون جهاز ال pH meter من الكترود وهو عبارة عن انبوب زجاجى او بلاستك على حسب التطبيق غالبا مايكون ممتلئ ب KCL تركيزه 3 مول ويحتوى على غشاء مسامى فى نهايته ليسمح بتبادل الايونات بين KCL و المحلول المراد اختباره. يوصل الالكترود مع الجهاز . يتم معايرة الجهاز غالبا
ب Buffers بتراكيز 7 و 4 او 10 على حسب المحلول المتوقع اختباره. 
مشاكل جهاز ال pH meter غالبا ما تكون فى الالكترود حيث يحتاج الى النظافة بطريقة معينة اعتمادا عى نوع المحاليل التى يجرى اختبارها به.
للتاكد من فعالية الالكترود يوضع فى ال Buffer 7 ويقرا الملى فولت ( بعض الاجهزة لها سماحية من 30mV ± بينما بعض الاجهزة 10mV± ) فاذا كانت القراءة خارج المدى يحتاج الالكترود الى نظافة.
اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلك .. ولو فى اى حاجة ما واضحة انا مستعد اوضحها لك .


----------



## medical.eng89 (27 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على المعلومات المفيدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولو اني سأثقل عليك ولكن ان كان لديك اي تقرير عن هذا الجهاز ارجو افادتي به
واشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## bmeadil (27 يوليو 2009)

العفو اخى ما فى اى تثقيل .. سارسل اليك دليل تشغيل واجراءت نظافة الالكترود فى المساء انشاء الله.


----------



## bmeadil (27 يوليو 2009)

اسف للتاخير .. سوف تجد فى المرفقات دليل تشغيل جهاز الpH meter ماركة Jenway الانجليزية وطريقة صيانة الالكترود .. اتمنى ان تجد ما تريده فيه . وانشاء الله تحت امرك فى اى معلومة تريدها.


----------



## محرومو (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشي عربي والله وهقه


----------



## مينا فتحي الديب (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmadba (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور
bmeadil


----------



## 1414a (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيكم ربي الف عافية


----------



## fm2002 (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي الحبيب على التبيين والملفات ... لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمد شوبيز (17 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف من وين اشتري جهاز ph من مصر


----------

